# WeF



## Kenko (23. Juni 2013)

Ich biete Werbt einen Freund an. Wer will w me


----------



## marco5655 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich würde dich werben bin auf dem deutschen Server antoniads horde lvl 52 könnte dir gold beiten und eine gilde


----------



## Kenko (1. September 2013)

/closed


----------

